# Do you watch old TV shows more than new ones?



## subcon959 (Sep 16, 2021)

I seem to be stuck in an endless loop of old Doctor Who episodes. So much so, I couldn't even name 3 current shows on TV/streaming.

Which old shows do you prefer to watch over newer stuff?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 16, 2021)

Allo Allo, Are you being Served?, Dad's Army, Keeping up Appearances, Mrs. Browns boys, Bottom, just to name a few.

I also tend to watch older shows over newer ones.
Most of todays actors can't act.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2021)

90s and 80s/70s sitcoms/movies are definitely better than today's forced inclusion.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 16, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Allo Allo, Are you being Served?, Dad's Army, Keeping up Appearances, Mrs. Browns boys, Bottom, just to name a few.


You just described a large part of my childhood. Of course some of them were not re-runs at the time :/


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2021)

Actual TV for TV's sake... we were still in the TV shows on DVD era at this point.
TV shows in general. Been many years at this point since the internet took over. Was gradual but I noticed it happening. At one point I stopped following current TV other than occasional wander over to  http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/ , and I think it is telling my bookmark title says May 2016. Today I barely recognise anything.
Today. I have been catching up occasionally on what little I have missed, often on a somewhat weekly basis, and it is not much. Found some things compelling for a while but ultimately the list grows while I do not find myself returning to it. It does generally trend somewhat older, but there are a few from at least the last 10 years (anything that started in the last 5 is harder but there are a few, and a few that maybe finished in that timeframe that I am still nowhere near seeing).
The vast vast majority of what I do on the video front is straight internet content, even when I try to watch similar on TV it is usually far weaker and does not get into any useful detail.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2021)

What could be better than One Episode of "Frasier" a Day ....



Right ...... 2 Episodes.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> What could be better than One Episode of "Frasier" a Day ....
> 
> 
> 
> Right ...... 2 Episodes.


Indubitably.. as Frasier would say.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 16, 2021)

Definitely. In the past couple years, I have streamed through all of Head of the Class, Perfect Strangers, Family Matters, reluctantly Step by Step, and original Saint Seiya. I've already seen most of these multiple times in the past, but it was still a good time.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2021)

I watch a lot of old anime with my life. She was always into obvious early yuri and decided that she needed to share that with me.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 16, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I seem to be stuck in an endless loop of old Doctor Who episodes. So much so, I couldn't even name 3 current shows on TV/streaming.
> 
> Which old shows do you prefer to watch over newer stuff?



I do not know if I should respond with the typical "Well, its a series since the 60's so there's a lot to watch" or with the newer "Well given the state of the new seasons quality the older episodes deserve a rewatch for better appreciation". Can you tell that I was a fan? Heheheh

Seriously though, I tend to watch and rewatch older stuff on the typical, but recently I have found myself enjoying older stuff just because its written better and not trying to pander to anyone or anything. Its just a straight forward passionate story for the sake of losing yourself into the media. Its becoming harder to find that these days executed well in modern media. 



Lilith Valentine said:


> I watch a lot of old anime with my life. She was always into obvious early yuri and decided that she needed to share that with me.



I tend to rewatch some classics now and again, but some other ones more than others. For some reason I tend to find myself rewatching Serial Experiments Lain or Ergo Proxy once a year. Maybe its because I just like surreal stuff that I can find appreciation in.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thought of a more succinct example.

Of all the TV shows I watched in recent years possibly 90% or more at least had their first few series be in 4:3, some the entire run barring random episodes.


----------



## Plazorn (Sep 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> 90s and 80s/70s sitcoms/movies are definitely better than today's forced inclusion.


Indeed, most new shows suck.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 17, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Thought of a more succinct example.
> 
> Of all the TV shows I watched in recent years possibly 90% or more at least had their first few series be in 4:3, some the entire run barring random episodes.


It's weird, to this day my brain much prefers 4:3. There's a certain amount of intimacy that is lost with widescreen.


----------



## RookieKid (Sep 28, 2021)

Yupp, I can't really name that many new tv-show that I watch. Not counting new episodes of South Park or American Dad etc.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2021)

definitely, my mother and I watch a star trek block every night but one on H&I.  I've had sonarr recording shows for me on the pc, and I have several old show.  I've thought about adding I Love Lucy.  that show is fantastic for the 50s, way before my time.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 30, 2021)

I think I burnt myself out on the idea of watching reruns in general a few years back.  Sure I'll revisit shows here and there, but not nearly to the extent that I used to.  Mostly, I find myself waiting for new episodes of shows I enjoy currently airing and filling the time I would watch reruns in with watching dumb youtube shit instead.  Probably a trade for the worse, but since it's all new content to my brain, I don't feel as much like I'm wasting my time when I am watching said youtube crap.


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 16, 2021)

I love How I Met Your Mother, The Big Bang Theory. I actually watched them many years after the premiere and they are really cool shows.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 27, 2021)

If I had to, I would watch the "Wild Wild West"




But I won't tell you I love "Felix the Cat"


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## boot3 (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm a big fan of South Park and while I do like the modern episodes, those early seasons are gold to me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 16, 2021)

I tend to prefer newer ones, as they have higher production quality. The budgets for TV shows nowadays is insane. I have some older ones on my watchlist too that I'll need to get around to. Rather enjoyed Sliders which is an older scifi show, but it got a bit samey so I never finished it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I tend to prefer newer ones, as they have higher production quality. The budgets for TV shows nowadays is insane. I have some older ones on my watchlist too that I'll need to get around to. Rather enjoyed Sliders which is an older scifi show, but it got a bit samey so I never finished it.


To be fair that was probably one the earlier examples of network shenanigans

Last series or so after budgets slashed, one of the main cast left and others got a say was when it went awful. Depending upon where you ducked out then that might have been that point.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2021)

Just finished watching the latest season of Lost in Space on Netflix, was pretty good and worth a watch. 

Older shows... Knight Rider, and the more recent Battle Star Galactica, Stargate, STNG, a few others depends on my mood lol


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 16, 2021)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Just finished watching the latest season of Lost in Space on Netflix, was pretty good and worth a watch.
> 
> Older shows... Knight Rider, and the more recent Battle Star Galactica, Stargate, STNG, a few others depends on my mood lol




"Danger Will Robinson" LoL. But I did watch them waaaaaaay back when.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 16, 2021)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Just finished watching the latest season of Lost in Space on Netflix, was pretty good and worth a watch.
> 
> Older shows... Knight Rider, and the more recent Battle Star Galactica, Stargate, STNG, a few others depends on my mood lol


I just finished that as well. It was excellent.
That kind of show would've been impossible not that long ago because of the cost of the CGI, you usually only saw movies with that kind of budget.
Wish they'd have shown more alien creatures and weird landscapes though. For the most part it looked no different from Earth. And that's probably because it was literally filmed on Earth and making the entire landscape CGI would've been too expensive. Avatar is full of that kind of stuff and that's why I love it so much, it creates a sense of wonder. But I don't expect a TV show to have the same level of CGI.
So many TV shows end abruptly when the network decided they weren't getting enough views to justify another season, so it's great to have one that reaches its natural conclusion and ends at a logical point with no major unsolved plot holes remaining so I don't feel cheated out of an ending.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

I like shows from all eras!  

Ever since I got a nice plex setup going, I've been all over the place.  Some classics can never be beat for me, like Twilight Zone or the original Star Trek.

But some new shows, like @The Real Jdbye mentioned, have such incredible budgets that they're on par with blockbluster films from earlier years, which is awesome.  Game of Thrones has some of the most incredible set designs I've ever seen, and Ozark has some damn good acting (although that blue filter gets old for me, but great show).  Breaking Bad had a lot of care put into the way it was shot, and the story telling was really well paced, at least I thought.

I even enjoy the cringey CW superhero shows - I've watched a good chunk of the "Arrowverse", and it's like a modern day Batman '66 for me.  Love it.


----------



## cearp (Dec 16, 2021)

As time passes, enough content is created that we just simply cannot watch, due to time restrictions.
I have a server/nas with a good amount of storage, and get some new stuff, but have a lot of things older than 10, 15, 20+ years.
Always nice to be in control of things.



DinohScene said:


> Bottom


very funny when the gas man comes to visit!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2021)

cearp said:


> As time passes, enough content is created that we just simply cannot watch, due to time restrictions.
> I have a server/nas with a good amount of storage, and get some new stuff, but have a lot of things older than 10, 15, 20+ years.
> Always nice to be in control of things.
> 
> ...


I keep a few things on my PC but some stuff I just am like "Meh I could live without seeing it again." Hard to know what mood I will be in a year from now though lol I do love the Marvel live action movies and I do love the DC animated stuff.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I tend to prefer newer ones, as they have higher production quality. The budgets for TV shows nowadays is insane. I have some older ones on my watchlist too that I'll need to get around to. Rather enjoyed Sliders which is an older scifi show, but it got a bit samey so I never finished it.


Sliders great at the start then it got real weird then at the end it got kind of good again. 

I keep wanting to watch Fringe again but uugghhh Amazon wants to charge for the seasons or something so streaming it free is a pain at times.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello, and good day!  Indeed:  I have lately been watching Digimon series anime, and enjoying myself by!  My favorite anime is also old; they are two:  One named as Ys:  Book I, and another named as Ys: Book II and is also known as Ys II:  Castle in the Heavens!  They, and even more the later, satisfy my attraction for the epic European-medieval fantasy, more than any other video media I am conscious of in this moment!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Dec 25, 2021)

Mixture of both to be honest. I enjoy the old shows a bit more cause I grew up with them.


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 15, 2022)

I watch a mixture of both. Sadly the newer sitcoms and cartoons havent been able to capture the magic of the ones that came before them.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 8, 2022)

Ive been watching alot of 90's and 00's FOX shows lately, Stuff like Family guys early seasons as well as the Simpsons. Newer stuff has. You can say that new TV has gone down the route as US comics, Overly political. I had idea for ok'ish show that shows from the charters pov.


----------



## Renwyn (Mar 11, 2022)

i lost count how many i watch FRIENDS from season 1 to 10 over and over again..


----------



## Joker25 (Mar 21, 2022)

Why do you need any shows when you have TikTock?
But to be honest, it used to be better, but everything is moving forward, you can't stand still. But it's an individual thing for everyone.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Apr 4, 2022)

I watch 'The Office' so often that I can literally see every single scene as it plays out, even with my eyes closed when I am trying to fall asleep. I have no shame in this.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 4, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I watch 'The Office' so often that I can literally see every single scene as it plays out, even with my eyes closed when I am trying to fall asleep. I have no shame in this.


That's how I am with Frasier and Seinfeld.


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2022)

I watch almost exclusively old shows, and grew up with them. Whether it was All in the Family when I was a kid, or watching Family Ties and Fresh Prince when I was a teen. 

I've been watching newer shows lately, and they've been really great. I don't know many good shows, but there's some amazing modern ones out there. The Walking Dead has been interesting, and Bojack Horseman is one of the best shows I've ever seen. I've been more open to watching new stuff lately and it's been worth it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2022)

The only new stuff I really watch Is Doctor Who and a few quiz shows like The Chase and The Wall and my favourite The Wheel (why do most British quiz shows have The in the title?? who knows Lol)

For old stuff I mostly watch repeats of Father Ted and Married with Children and Underbelly which finally has a new season after a good few years wait. Also enjoy watching old episodes of The Price is Right although I'm hopeless at guessing the prices of stuff from the 80s


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 16, 2022)

I just finished another round of Party Down.. I dunno why but I love that show.


----------



## prybohdan (Apr 19, 2022)

South Park


----------



## HippyJ3 (Apr 19, 2022)

To me, mostly old ones, as a kid I never appreciated watching live action TV series, but as I got older my preferences have shifted.

currently watching the Macgyver starred by Richard Dean Anderson since the series got remastered and it was a thousand miles better than the reboot, I still remember those american TV series back then like Doogie Houser MD, Sliders, Quantum Leap, My Secret Identity, Benjie Zax Alien Prince and Baywatch being aired at our local TV channels but only saw a few episodes of each of those series, also watched all the episodes of Tattooed Teenage Alien Fighters From Beverly Hills and as a kid I was impressed on the special effects every time they combine to Knightron but now I wished I could take back the time I spent watching that abomination.

Edit: Almost forgot about that Video Power game show hosted by Johnny Arcade when NES was still a big thing back then, sometimes I imagine myself being one of the contestants there and get to the final round grabbing all the video games I can stick to my body protector inside the maze-like pathway while heading to the exit on a limited time, man, those were great times


----------

